
Disney, please sell the rights to Monkey Island back to its creator Ron Gilbert - doener
https://www.change.org/p/disney-please-sell-the-rights-to-monkey-island-back-to-its-creator-ron-gilbert
======
ggg9990
Has Disney ever sold rights to anything? Their business model is to accumulate
vast amounts of IP with emotional attachments to consumers. The more people
sign this petition the more Disney will value the Monkey Island IP.

~~~
soneca
Nice insight! I agree 100%. The more signatures, the less likely to sell it!

But more likely that they use it for something someday, at least...

------
avar
Is there a reason for why Ron Gilbert can't pull a Perfect Dark and make a
game with the same sort of gameplay, but a new setting & new characters?

It wouldn't even have to be that far removed from the current characters. E.g.
Spaceballs didn't need permission from Lucasarts, you're allowed to parody
other works. He could make a game that would parody Monkey Island.

~~~
sammorrowdrums
Doesn't Thimbleweed Park count. I guess rather than a parody it's more of a
homage, but he has made another ironic point and click.

[https://thimbleweedpark.com/](https://thimbleweedpark.com/)

~~~
wenc
As someone who grew up with LucasArts games, I really enjoyed Thimbleweed
Park.

However, I wonder how much it would resonate with kids today who might not be
nostalgic for this genre of gaming.

------
nailer
This would be a nice thing for Disney to do, but they won't. Iron Man was a
second rate Marvel character that they ignored for years, and they've
subsequently made so much money from that. Monkey Island is an excellent
storyline and world and Disney will happily ignore it until Pirates of the
Carribean is forgotten they they will find the right treatment and throw some
celebrities in there and make a bunch of money. Or not do anything and deprive
someone else from doing the same thing. Not saying that's good or bad, just
saying that's what will happen.

~~~
danmaz74
By the way, I'm getting increasingly worried about the sheer dominance that
Disney is increasingly having in the children entertainment business. Looks
like they're aiming at owning all the relevant franchises in that field...

~~~
whywhywhywhy
Other franchises exist than Marvel and Star Wars, vote with you wallet rather
than just wishing that Disney didn't own it.

~~~
krapp
On the one hand, I hate the fact that Disney owns so many franchises.

On the other hand, I trust them to make better Star Wars content than Lucas,
and I enjoy the Marvel movies.

They may be evil incarnate but they do know how to tell (and sell) a good
story.

~~~
giantsloth
Disney is able to creat tasteless childlike story arcs that challenge nothing.

There’s a good guy, there’s a bad guy, there’s the struggle and sacrifice of
the good guy, which eventually trumps the bad guy leading to a rich life.

They are selling you American mythology 101.

The fact that you enjoy these myths isn’t a problem, they are literally
manufactured to have as broad an appeal as possible.

What is a problem is you excusing the dilution of nuance in our culture that
is used to perpetuate western hegemony which directly leads to our politicians
doing literally whatever they want for themselves.

~~~
krapp
>There’s a good guy, there’s a bad guy, there’s the struggle and sacrifice of
the good guy, which eventually trumps the bad guy leading to a rich life.

These are tropes and elements common to almost all storytelling, and certainly
to fairy tales and myths. Americans didn't invent any of that, and neither did
Disney.

And as far as Star Wars goes, the Empire are the Bad Guys, basically Space
Nazis who dress in black and white and hang around starkly brutalist
technology which doesn't even have basic OSHA compliance because they're _just
that evil._

The Jedi are the Good Guys. They dress in earth tones. Or, at least, the two
we meet in the OT do. But they must be the Good Guys because they're fighting
the Bad Guys.

And the Rebel Alliance are also the Good Guys. No one thinks twice about the
morality of blowing up the Death Star and all of the hundreds of thousands or
maybe millions of people on board, because those are Bad Guys. Luke Skywalker
force chokes two Gammorean guards in Jabba's palace, but that's fine, because
just look at how ugly they are. They're basically orcs, obviously Bad Guys.

Luke Skywalker and the entire Skywalker clan are an elite bloodline more or
less chosen by "God" (The Force) and morality in their universe is based on
divine law and destiny. That only changes and really begins to be examined and
deconstructed after the franchise leaves Lucas' hands. The whole story is a
pastiche of the Hero's Journey.

Does Disney assimilate, homogenize, ruthlessly brand and churn out artifacts
of myth and storytelling? Yes.

Are they also capable of telling a good story? Also yes.

Perhaps _you_ need to find a bit more nuance.

------
soneca
I would love a new Monkey Island made by Ron Gilbert! But I think it is more
likely that Disney hires Ron Gilbert to do it than selling the rights.

------
tobyhinloopen
Just make a spiritual successor, it's not like Disney is going to give
anything away :)

~~~
gnode
Isn't this what he already did with Thimbleweed Park?

------
kh_hk
I wonder if there is any other complexity involved by Disney also owning the
rights to "On Stranger Tides" by Tim Powers, which also inspired Monkey
Island.

------
reboog711
This thing has been floating around for years--and I see it in some classic
gamer group on FB or Reddit a couple of times a month.

Can anyone point me to a change.org petition that made any difference
whatsoever?

------
jkiing
You fight like a Dairy Farmer!

~~~
ahtu123
First you better stop waving it about like a feather duster.

..damnit.

